# GH Gut



## hulksmash (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm always one to get flak for my posts (which I love). The most controversy I get is when I discuss the slin gut look and how I always say people have an overly thick core from JUST GH use (hell I've seen the look on a few avatars and later found out they were doing GH as suspected). A lot disagree, but I always think it's because people are blind as shit haha! Also, I have YET to see any "turtle shell" look on folks from GH use in the 2-4iu range.

Here's a post I began to reply to, and thought it deserved it's own thread. Maybe now I can open everyone's eyes to the "turtle shell" look from even SOLELY USING GH.



event462 said:


> Agree. Hulk, at what point do you think the hernia looking, distended gut look became popular? I swear I read somewhere that there was talk of trying to get away from that look in future contest, although more than likely I'm mistaken.



There's no "popularity" whatsoever in the distended abdominals look.

It all began with COMBINING _*insulin*_ with the GH use.

GH use blew up at the top with the increased availability of Crescormin, and the release of products like Genentech's Protropin in 1985. Also, bodybuilders were using Atamet to increase pituitary release of GH (it's efficacy was pretty poor, but we all know bodybuilders will use anything for an advantage. 

Look at the abdominals of the 70s guy versus 80s guy after GH use became common:










You can see the thickened abdominals from gh use here:













Also, a big and common indicator of GH usage is the abdominal "space" in between the tendons:




Notice the top 4 abs and the very large space in between them. This is mainly genetic, but GH usage *increases the space even more*. Ronnie Coleman was a great example of this.

Here's an early picture of Dorian showing just the thicker torso from GH only:





Now compare Dorian after the addition of insulin:






So, with all that said, the look isn't "popular", it's just a side effect of the mass game.

Insulin is unparalleled at putting mass on a bodybuilder, and the GH is a miracle worker for keeping single digit body fat WHILE putting on all that LBM from insulin.

Hopefully I have opened some eyes and pissed people off, haha!


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 6, 2014)

I not sure the pictures you showed were good examples.

The first of Dorian is obviously where he was in a show cut to the maximum where the last pic is clearly from the off season.

Many bodybuilder today carry an additional 30 to 50 pounds in the off season.  And, of course they look and are thicker with higher body fat.

However, your argument would be more compelling if you used used apples to apples comparison instead of apples to oranges (season vs off season).


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 6, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> I not sure the pictures you showed were good examples.
> 
> The first of Dorian is obviously where he was in a show cut to the maximum where the last pic is clearly from the off season.
> 
> ...



By all means google for me if you'd like since I'm spotty on tjme to reply-

Really I should've showed some Olympia line ups in the late 80s and the line-ups in the post-insulin use Olympias. 

Easy to find.

If people still can't tell a difference in pre-GH to post GH and post GH+slin, I give up haha!


----------



## DF (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm shocked at the lack of a Ronnie Coleman photo.  To me he is a great example of the "GH" gut.


----------



## event462 (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm just glad to see my question to you started it's own thread! Hulk, do you think, along with the use of gh and insulin, the massive amounts they eat to put on weight also leads to the thicker midsection? 
   Honestly I wish judges would/could penalize for the boxy build these guys have now. Don't reward them for it. I remember when I was a kid how symmetrical all the top pros look. Now they, in my opinion, look like ripped squares.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 6, 2014)

So why are you still calling it GH gut when it's the gh and slin combo...

Btw I think the slin does it alone. My abdominals thickened after slin use. I never used it with GH. And I only used GH because I need like 10iu per day minimum for any effects.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 6, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> So why are you still calling it GH gut when it's the gh and slin combo...
> 
> Btw I think the slin does it alone. My abdominals thickened after slin use. I never used it with GH. And I only used GH because I need like 10iu per day minimum for any effects.



Because I showed how GH alone can create a thicker, "turtle shell" (but not distended) abdominal look.

ALSO, I totally agree with you on slin causing the distension by itself-

The insulin use causes a build up of visceral fat-thus the distension+turtle shell look (the 80s competitors).


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 6, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Because I showed how GH alone can create a thicker, "turtle shell" (but not distended) abdominal look.
> 
> ALSO, I totally agree with you on slin causing the distension by itself-
> 
> The insulin use causes a build up of visceral fat-thus the distension+turtle shell look (the 80s competitors).



Visceral fat for sure but I swear man my actual ab muscles feel thicker and it happened pretty quick. Honestly could be in my head. And not that I mind. Thick abdominal wall = bigger skwat.

I remember an interview with Ronnie talking about the distended belly. He said it was because he wore a belt and the contraction of his abs against a belt caused it lol


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 6, 2014)

I think pob is feeling a placebo huh hulk.


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Azog (Aug 6, 2014)

I honestly think a lot of this has to do with the diets. Guys that get really far from contest shape in the offseason tend to exhibit the worst guts. Eating shit loads of lean protein, slow carbs and low fat means these guys eat a huge volume of food. There are plenty of competitors and pro's out there who use both slin and GH in pretty hefty doses and they have very tight, small midsections/waists. I definitely agree that both GH and slin play a part in this,  but if you keep yourself in good condition and don't ever force feed to the point of looking pregnant, I think we wouldn't see as much of this. If you're fat (and accumulated too much visceral fat thanks to slin and GH), pregnant with food and lack any sort of control of your abs for 40 weeks out of the year, expect to look like ass (pregnant) for the 6 weeks or less you are actually in decent shape.


----------



## goodfella (Aug 6, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Visceral fat for sure but I swear man my actual ab muscles feel thicker and it happened pretty quick. Honestly could be in my head. And not that I mind. Thick abdominal wall = bigger skwat.
> 
> I remember an interview with Ronnie talking about the distended belly. He said it was because he wore a belt and the contraction of his abs against a belt caused it lol



I'm sorta feeling the same about the slin use. I'm not a big slin user, but few times I have used, I feel like I may have thickened up sum there, but could just be in my head.

Sorta of a off question, but I was actually wondering if theres a big difference or if any, when using generic gh with slin for growth, compared to using pharma human grade GH with slin for growth? I only ask because I know there is a much greater difference in generics to say sero's, so was just curious if the growth is that much more...?


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 7, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> I think pob is feeling a placebo huh hulk.



Well he did say it may be all in his head..



PillarofBalance said:


> Visceral fat for sure but I swear man my actual ab muscles feel thicker and it happened pretty quick. Honestly could be in my head. And not that I mind. Thick abdominal wall = bigger skwat.
> 
> I remember an interview with Ronnie talking about the distended belly. He said it was because he wore a belt and the contraction of his abs against a belt caused it lol



LOL @ Ron

Since visceral fat pushes the abdominal wall closer to the skin, that could account for the feeling of thicker abdominals.

Also could be hypertrophy of your and due to training and gear!


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 7, 2014)

Iron1 said:


>



I could do that when I was that lean but at 120lbs haha

Not as much but that's all about the muscle quantity of the abdominal wall.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 7, 2014)

goodfella said:


> I'm sorta feeling the same about the slin use. I'm not a big slin user, but few times I have used, I feel like I may have thickened up sum there, but could just be in my head.
> 
> Sorta of a off question, but I was actually wondering if theres a big difference or if any, when using generic gh with slin for growth, compared to using pharma human grade GH with slin for growth? I only ask because I know there is a much greater difference in generics to say sero's, so was just curious if the growth is that much more...?



Absolutely; quality control man.

You got a garauntee with Sermorelin you got from your HIV buddy versus Chinese made product.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 7, 2014)

Azog said:


> I honestly think a lot of this has to do with the diets. Guys that get really far from contest shape in the offseason tend to exhibit the worst guts. Eating shit loads of lean protein, slow carbs and low fat means these guys eat a huge volume of food. There are plenty of competitors and pro's out there who use both slin and GH in pretty hefty doses and they have very tight, small midsections/waists. I definitely agree that both GH and slin play a part in this,  but if you keep yourself in good condition and don't ever force feed to the point of looking pregnant, I think we wouldn't see as much of this. If you're fat (and accumulated too much visceral fat thanks to slin and GH), pregnant with food and lack any sort of control of your abs for 40 weeks out of the year, expect to look like ass (pregnant) for the 6 weeks or less you are actually in decent shape.



I disagree.

Even Ed Nunn, who is agreed by many to have the TIGHTEST waist of pros, suffers the same look:





Here is his front double bi:


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 7, 2014)

Well that got quiet haha...


----------



## event462 (Aug 7, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Well that got quiet haha...




Here's another question for you to get this going. Aren't the Olympia fitness contest getting much bigger? I've only glanced at some contestants and to me, they have the old school, symmetrical build of the champs from the 70s and before. I honestly don't know why they aren't the standard. They look way better to me.


----------



## Azog (Aug 7, 2014)

I am not trying to argue that dudes abs haven't gotten thicker. Nunn has thicker abs than dudes in the golden era did, for sure. By no means does he have a gut tho. Guys are just straight up bigger now. Everything grows when you keep gaining muscle. No chance at keeping your waist the same size as when you were at 200lbs or less contest weight when you step on stage at 250lbs. I am gonna stick to my guns that a lot of this is due to getting too fat in the off season, force feeding and lack of ab control. None of these ****s can do a vacuum. Because they are pregnant? Maybe. Or maybe they just don't give a **** anymore and can't control their abs. I have been practicing the vacuum and other shit for abs...and I can definitely keep my waist looking tighter when flexing/posing or even walking around if I want. I have also had a straight turtle shell since the age of 16. My abs have, and always will be very deep and thick. I'll take pics later and post one from before I started liftiing.

Edit: lets talk about the level of conditioning currently. I think we can all agree it is not what it once was. Lots of guys coming in to shows a bit soft and still placing well. Maybe if they pushed their conditioning further some of this distention would abate.


----------



## Azog (Aug 7, 2014)

Last thing, at the end of the day even if we disagree at the cause of these guts, I think we can agree it is ****ing whack. They need to start marking people off on score sheets for this shit. I'm probably dreaming tho.


----------



## machomadness22 (Aug 8, 2014)

I think Azog is pretty on, I have heard that the GH gut comes from the "carbing" up prior to a show and the shock it gives the pancreas from being so low carb for so long, I've also heard its their organs growing along with everything else.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 8, 2014)

Azog said:


> I am not trying to argue that dudes abs haven't gotten thicker. Nunn has thicker abs than dudes in the golden era did, for sure. By no means does he have a gut tho. Guys are just straight up bigger now. Everything grows when you keep gaining muscle. No chance at keeping your waist the same size as when you were at 200lbs or less contest weight when you step on stage at 250lbs. I am gonna stick to my guns that a lot of this is due to getting too fat in the off season, force feeding and lack of ab control. None of these ****s can do a vacuum. Because they are pregnant? Maybe. Or maybe they just don't give a **** anymore and can't control their abs. I have been practicing the vacuum and other shit for abs...and I can definitely keep my waist looking tighter when flexing/posing or even walking around if I want. I have also had a straight turtle shell since the age of 16. My abs have, and always will be very deep and thick. I'll take pics later and post one from before I started liftiing.
> 
> Edit: lets talk about the level of conditioning currently. I think we can all agree it is not what it once was. Lots of guys coming in to shows a bit soft and still placing well. Maybe if they pushed their conditioning further some of this distention would abate.



Gotcha; it's sad that he's one of the few pros that DOESNT have a gut but simply an overly thick core from the GH.

The latter reason is why vacuums fell off; it's apathy. I used to have more names of pros who could still do it, but without looking, the only one that comes to mind is Rusty Jeffers.

It's a shame; such a good pose and practical exercise for abdominal health.


----------



## Canadian muscle (Aug 8, 2014)

gh and slin make your gut bigger. That's no secret. Soo do steroids! When your eating that many calories in the off season your digestive organs are going to grow. especially when your pumped up on hormones.

There are receptors in your intestines too 

Notice how when you get big everything grows. We grow structurally. Most of us anyway. 

Heavy lifting also makes your midsection really big. This is why you will see most bbers wearing a weight belt super tight. This keeps your abdominal wall from contacting when your diapgragm is fully expanded.


----------

